# Hydrodynastes bicinctus



## maliah (Nov 21, 2008)

is the Hydrodynastes bicinctus the same species as the gigas if not is it on the dwa


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, it is a different species, the markings are different. As with the FWC, it is not DWA.
As far as I am aware, it is not available either.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

herrmanns water snake is the common or not so common name and thats as common as it gets rare as hens teeth buried in rocking horse poo.
i have a phot of one somewhere that i took of one whilst in a zoo in the states.
Lee


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

they are very pretty :2thumb:


----------

